
Show HN: Pragma.TV – a blog for Apple TV app development - nilstack
http://pragma.tv/
======
benologist
Show HN is for stuff people can use, this is just a blank blog.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

